# Schwinn Autocycle Whizzer



## Biss-Ness (Jun 29, 2013)

Here is one I just picked up. It looks to be a 1950 Schwinn with a "300" motor kit. Is there an online reference diagram that I can use to determine what parts I need to get it running?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## DirtNerd (Jun 29, 2013)

Harvey at Memory Lane Classics (and a few others) sells a Whizzer service facts manual along with a ton of other parts. 

Nice find!


Sent from my garage


----------



## bike (Jun 29, 2013)

*Everyone gets exited when they find an old bike or car*

and wants to get it started- better idea is to clean out the old oil and crud in the crankcase first- on things with an oil pump this is more important.
Your bike seems to have all the parts to "run" and needs some parts to beridablee- all available from Harv or Ebay or me. May not be cheap but at least you can get them- the Chevrolet of bicycle motors, not the Tucker or Packard.


----------



## mason_man (Jul 9, 2013)

Nice, missing large breather,point cover,exhaust pipe flexible one,clutch lever and cable, and carb clip-cable brackets.
magneto looks different, does it have spark? plug should be j-8 or autolite 86. 
bike is right about cleaning first.

Ray


----------



## bricycle (Jul 9, 2013)

Nice start.....


----------



## Biss-Ness (Jul 15, 2013)

Thanks all, I plan to go over the motor this week to clean and check for spark.


----------



## mason_man (Jul 15, 2013)

Biss-Ness said:


> Thanks all, I plan to go over the motor this week to clean and check for spark.




Air gap between mag and flywheel should be set at .012
point gap .033 tdc
if points are bad you can replace with electronic ignition module. no more points, and better spark.
keep us posted of your progress when possible.

Ray


----------



## Biss-Ness (Jul 16, 2013)

Looks like I found a few problems. One of the valves is stuck not allowing full rotation. However to remove the head , I need to remove the flywheel which has a striped bolt (previous owner). What is the best way to remove the fly wheel in order to get to the rest of the issues? Is the bolt regular or reverse threaded ? Right now I have the valves soaking in WD to hopefully free themselves.

Thanks Tyler


----------



## mason_man (Jul 16, 2013)

Hi, flywheel is reverse threads. I've used these for bad head bolts, not sure if they'll work with reverse.
maybe a metric socket or 12 point.
Good ideal for the valves, is it the exhaust valve? once you have the valves out would be a good time to lap them back in. set intake and exhaust valve clearance at .012 in. cold.

Looking Good!

Ray


----------



## bricycle (Jul 16, 2013)

tap the "rounded" corners of the bolt head flat again, then try a 6 point socket. should work. I almost never use 12 pointers...


----------



## mason_man (Jul 16, 2013)

Why bri sounds like your tryin to save that bolt.
more options sounds good.

Ray


----------



## bike (Jul 16, 2013)

*why 6 /12  does not really matter*




bricycle said:


> tap the "rounded" corners of the bolt head flat again, then try a 6 point socket. should work. I almost never use 12 pointers...




look up snap on flank drive


----------



## Biss-Ness (Jul 16, 2013)

I ended up using a 14mm to remove the rounded bolt and got to the root of the problem. I think it is the exhaust valve that was stuck, looks like the limit nut adjusted it's self over the years causing the valve to corrode.  I promise to grab some cleaner pictures on the rebuild.


----------



## mason_man (Jul 16, 2013)

I must say your moving right along. Nice!!

Ray


----------



## Biss-Ness (Aug 8, 2013)

So I have everything cleaned and ready to put back together. Where is the best place to get complete gasket sets, correct threaded bolts and period correct used parts. I still need to find a few pieces but I think I have enough to get it started.

Thanks for the help!
Tyler


----------



## Rusty2wheels (Aug 8, 2013)

I have had good luck dealing with Mike at Whizzer Works.  His website is whizzerworks.com


----------



## racie35 (Sep 16, 2013)

are you reusing the piston and rings?


----------



## Biss-Ness (Sep 16, 2013)

racie35 said:


> are you reusing the piston and rings?



 Yep , just buying new gasket and bolts


----------



## younggun'85 (Jan 1, 2014)

Really like this bike. Any progress? 

Sent from my PantechP9070 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Biss-Ness (Jul 21, 2015)

younggun'85 said:


> Really like this bike. Any progress?
> 
> Sent from my PantechP9070 using Tapatalk 2




Finally got it all together and runs like a champ!





[video]http://vid564.photobucket.com/albums/ss85/Biss-ness/IMG_3229_zpsab0vxupo.mp4[/video]


----------



## mason_man (Jul 22, 2015)

Nice, what do you think of auto clutch? 

Ray


----------



## Biss-Ness (Jul 26, 2015)

It's a nice addition for sure. Here's some better pictures.


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Jul 27, 2015)

This truly is a wonderful old whizzer. If you dont mind me asking does anyone know where I could find myself an original whizzer or original kit fairly cheap? Thanks.


----------



## THE STIG (Jul 27, 2015)

whizzer_motorbike_fan said:


> This truly is a wonderful old whizzer. If you dont mind me asking does anyone know where I could find myself an original whizzer or original kit fairly cheap? Thanks.




http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?72289-F-S-Whizzer


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Jul 27, 2015)

That is also a neat machine but I would prefer more of a project. Thanks for responding.


----------



## THE STIG (Jul 27, 2015)

whizzer_motorbike_fan said:


> That is also a neat machine but I would prefer more of a project. Thanks for responding.




can disassemble it and ship it without packing , should be a project by the time it gets there


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jul 29, 2015)

Biss-Ness said:


> It's a nice addition for sure. Here's some better pictures.




Great work and a nice save! Looks fantastic.


----------

